# 1-Timensional didn't play?



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I didn't see the game. Was he finally benched, or is he injured?

Another reason I'm not on the Albert wagon is he doesn't have the impact that JYD does on a game. He plays defense, makes passes, and is the only Knick who runs the floor. Not only does he run, he's the only one who drives the lane, and the only one versatile enough to play the 3.

15 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists. 6-11 shooting. You can expect him to have more him to have more nights like that than 1-Timensional.

And Houston scoring 25 points on 12 shots? Reminds me of when he scored 50 on 25 shots.

Somehow the Knicks won the fastbreak points battle 26 to 2.

But of course, you knew the Knicks weren't going to hold a 21 point lead. They never do.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

marbury threw an alley oop to ariza. Tim Thomas was out with a hurt knee.

Sweetney is a post presence regardless, and you need one to be good. He can draw double teams to get our crappy shooters some open shots


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Knicks played well enough too beat a sub-.500 team on a losing streak - that's about all. A good team could have taken over any time.

The JYD start was a long time coming.

Reports are team chemistry is just as bad off the court as on, if not worse, .

Easy schedule gives us an opportunity to gain some ground, until we meet a winning team, who will be Phoenix on the 25th, wherein we'll lose by 50.

Weee


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Knicks played well enough too beat a sub-.500 team on a losing streak - that's about all. A good team could have taken over any time.


Whom the Knicks allowed to shoot around 53% from the field. We only won because we shot 58%.

What's the Knick record when we don't outshoot the opposition?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think the rockets will dismantle us as well


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think the Chicago games will be interesting too. I wouldn't be surprised if they take one.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Whom the Knicks allowed to shoot around 53% from the field. We only won because we shot 58%.
> ...


I don't know. What I do know is we are ranked 28th (only Charlotte and Atlanta are worse) in FG% allowed (.464). 

Knicks Opponent
96.6 98.5 ppg
.447 .464 %

We give up more points and a higher percentage as a rule. It's amazing we have a winning record.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> We give up more points and a higher percentage as a rule. It's amazing we have a winning record.


The Knicks also commit as many turnovers as they force.

That would mean the only thing that seems to be seperating the Knicks from utter defeat is Marbury's FTs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

There was a time when I was willing to trade Mobley for JYD. Always like what he brings to the court.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*ran the fastbreak.*

marbury actually threw an actually oop. :twave: that was the highlight of the game for me.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

<<I didn't see the game. Was he finally benched, or is he injured?>>

Apparently he hurt his knee in the Miami game, and then overcompensated enough to strain his calf in the Cleveland massacre... I mean game. 

<<Another reason I'm not on the Albert wagon is he doesn't have the impact that JYD does on a game. He plays defense, makes passes, and is the only Knick who runs the floor. Not only does he run, he's the only one who drives the lane, and the only one versatile enough to play the 3.>>

Why can't we start both? I'd love JYD to be our starting SF until Ariza develops more. Benching TT would also solve the problem that nobody in our current second unit (sans JC) could sink a jumper. What do you think of:

Nazr
Sweetney
JYD
H20
Marbury

<<15 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists. 6-11 shooting. You can expect him to have more him to have more nights like that than 1-Timensional.>>

Agreed wholeheartedly, a line like that would've been Tim's best game of the season. I don't understand why people use the word "versatility" in the same sentence as him. No rebounds, no assists, no blocks, no steals.

<<And Houston scoring 25 points on 12 shots? Reminds me of when he scored 50 on 25 shots.>>

I wish he'd make up his mind over whether he was going to look like a cripple or a star from game to game. Good to see it though. When he's on, his efficiency can be amazing. For me, however, the real story was Marbury. 20 points on 8 FGA's is even better, along with 12 assists.

<<Somehow the Knicks won the fastbreak points battle 26 to 2.>>

We always seem to be successful when we run, but we can't seem to do it consistently because of our horrific defense and iffy rebounding.

<<But of course, you knew the Knicks weren't going to hold a 21 point lead. They never do.>>

You don't even have to say it at this point. It's only news if they actually do hold a lead from now on.

<<Knicks played well enough too beat a sub-.500 team on a losing streak - that's about all. A good team could have taken over any time.

The JYD start was a long time coming.

Reports are team chemistry is just as bad off the court as on, if not worse, .

Easy schedule gives us an opportunity to gain some ground, until we meet a winning team, who will be Phoenix on the 25th, wherein we'll lose by 50.>>

I too think it's fool's gold. A lousy, injury-hit team on a losing streak shots 60% eFG and loses by 8 to us at the garden, putting up 15 points. Our problems are by no means over. In fact I'd almost rather we lost than won in this manner, as that would at least bring Wilkens a little closer to a pink slip.

<<I don't know. What I do know is we are ranked 28th (only Charlotte and Atlanta are worse) in FG% allowed (.464). 

Knicks Opponent
96.6 98.5 ppg
.447 .464 %

We give up more points and a higher percentage as a rule. It's amazing we have a winning record.>>

We our so much worse than our record. Our schedule has been one of the easier ones in the league, and our next seven opponents are under .500. Get ready for serious reality check time after that, though we could be 22-19 by then, 3 games over .500 and right on schedule for our bi-weekly collapse.

The way we are unique is that nobody gets blown out so spectacularly and regularly as us. We've been beat by 20+ points 4 times already. That's more than 10% of our games, we haven't even shown up. Have we won a single game by even 15 this season?

<<The Knicks also commit as many turnovers as they force.

That would mean the only thing that seems to be seperating the Knicks from utter defeat is Marbury's FTs.>>

Could that really be it? Generally speaking, the team stats that correlate most directly with wins are FG%, offensive rebounding, turnovers, and FTA's. On average, our opponents tie or beat us in each of these categories. Sometimes I wonder how we're not a .350 team, because we seem to have all the traits of one.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

AAARRRGH!! Why the hell does it ruin all my quotes? They look fine in the posting window, but they disappear once I post. I've given up trying to hit the quote button and am just copying and pasting the comments I respond to, but those disappear too....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

_*Slow ISP double post*_


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> I think the Chicago games will be interesting too. I wouldn't be surprised if they take one.


Bull fan here. Don't be surprised if the Bull win both games. The kids are hot these days, winning 13 of their last 18, 11 of their last 14, and 5 of their last 5. Last win was a 32 point blowout of Philly. Wish Jamal were playing....

Good luck to the Knick. I'm looking forward to 2 good games!

Peace!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i expect to split the home and home. i could care less, im just waiting for the offseason to see what we do with tim and pennys contracts...this is probably the most boring season ever to me. the nbas scoring is up, but i think its mostly cause theres like 40064365 fouls called each game, and everybodys always in the penalty.

im not a big jamal crawford fan, but the knicks have been way too boring without him. ill take an off balance 25 footer off of a crossover over a kurt thomas baseline jumper. we lose either way.

wow i just browsed the bulls board, and the same people saying "ha ha the bulls will never trade jamal for your crap! Hes great, and hes staying here" are now saying how much he sucks. funny aint it.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Bull fan here. Don't be surprised if the Bull win both games. The kids are hot these days, winning 13 of their last 18, 11 of their last 14, and 5 of their last 5. Last win was a 32 point blowout of Philly.


Certainly possible. I was a little more optimistic about my club when I said that, but the Knicks have not played a solid 48 minutes of ball since they beat Minny Dec, 29. Or roughly since Marbury declared himself the best PG in the game.

Coincidence? Dunno.

Yeah, it's pity Jamal likely wont play. I'd have been interested to see which Jamal he'd chose to exhibit, the controlled, within the offense team player; or the 50 point wrecking crew; or the 30%FG self wrecking crew.

Good luck to you guys too. Worst comes to worst, if these trends keep up the Knicks will have a lottery pick this year, which we could surely use.

Which raises an interesting point, Knicks fans. Would you rather get into the playoffs at the 8th seed and hope to catch fire at the right time or play the lottery?

I guess my feelings are the lottery is best when you really suck and get a top 3-5 pick, but to go to the lottery by just missing the playoffs is to low a percentage for success to root for.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> wow i just browsed the bulls board, and the same people saying "ha ha the bulls will never trade jamal for your crap! Hes great, and hes staying here" are now saying how much he sucks. funny aint it.


You may be reducing the Bull board to one group, but being more familiar with the board (have lived there for a few years now), I think you'll find most posters there are much more consistent than that. There is a huge divide on our board over the value of JC. It's likely that the "ha ha the bulls will never trade..." crowd are completely different than the "...saying how much he sucks" gang.

You might want to go read some of the Crawdaddy threads over there -- they are very much a prediction of how Knick fans will feel about J Crawsover after a season or two. He's so maddeningly inconsistent that he will drive even the most rational of posters to lunacy.

As I said, I look forward to our two games together. Am looking more forward to when Jamdrop returns to play against the Bull. Want to welcome you guys over to our board during the games -- it's usually pretty lively and were generally friendly to visitors.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> Which raises an interesting point, Knicks fans. Would you rather get into the playoffs at the 8th seed and hope to catch fire at the right time or play the lottery?


Question not directed at me, but take it from one who knows, playing the lottery is overrated. On the flip side, though, I don't envy you guys. Seems like being over the cap and relatively bereft of tradeable talent the only way to improve the club is through liberal use of MLE, draft, and trading for more bad contracts. Maybe tanking a few seasons (lotto bound) is the way to go.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i do read through the topics. but they get way too long, and it seems theres more "i hate jamal" now then there was while he was still a bull. i only see 2-3 people defending crawford nowadays. With Gordons emergence, i think it was fine to let him go, but alot of people really look like they want to piss on his face.

and yup, Jamal has already drove knick fans insane. i love him and hate him.

all of his bad habits in chicago are still there. The shot selection... he has a great handle, but never uses it to drive, which leads to no FT attempts. He makes fancy passes, and lazy passes which get picked off too often. He cant keep his man in front of him, though he gets some steals and an occasional block

at one point in the year it seemed like he grew out of some of his problems, mainly his shot selection, but then Wilkens gives him too long a leash, and then he just started playing his old game, which you know well, and it doesnt help the team unless his jumpers falling cause you know he wont ever drive. he has a great shot too, but even michael jordan cant consistently make fadaway off balance jumpers off of 5 crossover moves

i dont think I've seen a player with worse shot selection. Even Antoine Walker was like "that guys got some bad shot selection."


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Question not directed at me, but take it from one who knows, playing the lottery is overrated. On the flip side, though, I don't envy you guys. Seems like being over the cap and relatively bereft of tradeable talent the only way to improve the club is through liberal use of MLE, draft, and trading for more bad contracts. Maybe tanking a few seasons (lotto bound) is the way to go.


Wynn, Chicago is a funny situation. Knicks fans have always loved to include Chicago in a list of examples as to why playing the lottery doesn't work. I never really agreed. In the last 6 years you guys have had Brand, Artest, Crawford, Curry, Chandler, Jay Williams, Fizer, Hinrich, Gorden, et al. If you had managed to keep some of the right guys you'd be powerhouses by now. And even with all the mistakes you may be better off than the Knicks now. Ditto, Denver and the Clips.

It's about proper asset management, which neither of our clubs have been too good at.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>son of oakley</b>!
> 
> Wynn, Chicago is a funny situation. Knicks fans have always loved to include Chicago in a list of examples as to why playing the lottery doesn't work. I never really agreed. In the last 6 years you guys have had Brand, Artest, Crawford, Curry, Chandler, Jay Williams, Fizer, Hinrich, Gorden, et al. If you had managed to keep some of the right guys you'd be powerhouses by now. And even with all the mistakes you may be better off than the Knicks now. Ditto, Denver and the Clips.
> 
> It's about proper asset management, which neither of our clubs have been too good at.


True and false. It's always about asset management. Absolutely! But when you look at the lottery teams, it seems they tend to be the same poorly managed team year in and year out. How many teams are using the lottery as a springboard to the playoffs? I haven't run any sort of statistical analysis, but my get tells me there are very few.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> 
> and yup, Jamal has already drove knick fans insane. i love him and hate him.


You've got it. Jamal is what he is, but it is enough to drive an entire fanbase completely mad. I'm too old for this now, my heart can't take it.


----------



## townknave (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, he hasn't driven me that crazy. Anyone who has survived the Starks era can't mind JC that much. 

It'd be nice if he played defense like Starks though... Or if any Knick played defense like Starks...

Heck, they don't even have to do it like Starks, just as long as they play defense... maybe they can start slow, like maybe playing defense for half the game at first, till they get used to it. They can do it, right? Guys? Please?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

A very fun game to watch for both teams. Am looking forward to Monday's MLK matinee!


----------

